# after today i through everybody needs a laugh W/QView



## bw0529 (Feb 11, 2009)

DON"T FORGET I HAVE ONLY BEEN SMOKING SINCE OCT.
tryed my first fattie, moose buger, wraped w/ onions, garlic,cheese,mushroons,dry mustard,bacon, bacon fat and BUD bbq sauce.Jeffs rub on outside. put in smoker @235*, 2 hrs later w/ internal temp at 163*, put some pig candy for wife, she loves it. turned temp up a little trying for 300* for candy and to pull fattie at 165, had a phone call, forgot and looked out the window and through the house was on fire, went out temp was 377* fattie was 171. pulled fattie and then candy i think it was.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 fattie was good a little dry, you can see the rest. wife still rolling on the floor.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 you can see why. hope this help some of you laugh today.


----------



## fired up (Feb 11, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that bacon, I like mine crispy.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ladies and gentlemen, let me introduce you to the new Capt. Crunch!


----------



## smokin365 (Feb 11, 2009)

Could have been worse.  just peel the outsid off of the fatty an youll never know.  I like my bacon crisp, but that is a lil exteme


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice bark!!


----------



## pignit (Feb 12, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet! NOT!*







*Now that IS funny..... actually made me laugh out loud. Points!*
Might want to throw a little gravy on that fatty!


----------



## got14u (Feb 12, 2009)

just alittle done....better luck next time...damn phone..lol..we have all done it


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 12, 2009)

lol, Welcome to the club!  We've all burned something at one time or another.  My problem is cookies, lol.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 12, 2009)

I will be careful not to ask for crisp bacon


----------



## rockjok (Feb 12, 2009)

I always thought that carbon should be one of the basic food groups (along with chocolate).

Rob


----------



## bassman (Feb 12, 2009)

I think the fatty should be fine.  Just put a lot of ketchup on it and you'll never know!


----------



## rw willy (Feb 12, 2009)

You got to love it.  It will not be the best Fattie ever.  But you will never forget this Fattie.
Better luck next time.


----------



## venture (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for that.  Wish I could say I have never done anything like that but... I have!  At least it would make good fuel for your next smoke.  LOL


----------



## cman95 (Feb 14, 2009)

I can remember my mom telling us kids that burnt bacon was good for you. Thanks for the laugh, we ALL have our moments.


----------



## voldaddy (Mar 8, 2009)

Smoked cookies...hmmm.


----------



## carpetride (Mar 8, 2009)

Points for being man enough to show that bacon!

Moose is pretty lean to begin with isn't it?


Crud, I accidently hit enter while typing my points message and it won't let me edit.  Oh well,


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 8, 2009)

Been there, I hid the evidence and nobody knew.

Just thinking that if you started your next fire with that charcoal I bet it would have the hint of Bacon! I'd do a fattie, and then I would have a bacon stuffed, bacon wrapped, bacon smoked masterpiece...I got your bacon explosion right here - LOL!

BBQ Eng.


----------

